# Advocate-strange reaction



## Chezza79

Hi,
just wondered if anyones dog has had a strange reaction to Advocate flea/worming spot on?

Mia our 7 month Cocker Spaniel has been on it for the last 4 months, last month when she was given the treatment she bacame very erratic trying to rub her body against the wall (this was about 1 hour after application) and she wouldnt settle. Now my boyfriend gave her the monthly application again and she is going nuts (still awake at 03:30am) and is running around like a lunatic!!!

She did not react to it before and now the past two months she turns into a crazy dog running around because it is obviously annoying her. She has not had a skin reaction or any other symtoms apart from the erratic behaviour and wondered if anybody elses dog has had the same reaction?strange behaviour?


----------



## Chezza79

Bump!

Anybody heard of any strange side effects with Advocate?


----------



## jeanie

Sorry cant be of much help both my dogs are done with advocate and no side affects at all, they are on it from vet as one has emema and cant have front line. but i do not use it every mth i use it every three mths thats all.


----------



## Chezza79

Hi Jeanie,
how old are your dogs? Our vet still advices to Worm mia every month (she is 7 months) I am guessing until she is 1 year.

She was still racing around this morning when I came home from work this morning. She is not her usual self although she still has her appetite she has only just started playing with her toys and playing with me. She hasnt wanted any cuddles today :-(

I know its probably nothing but very weird that she has started acting like this for the last two applications.


----------



## Sgurr

Personally I think you should notify the vet and not give another application of Advocate.

Sgurr


----------



## Chezza79

Yeah I think I will pop in to see them on my way home tomorrow morning.


----------



## jeanie

Hi Chezza my dogs are 18mths old now so quite a lot older than yours i too think i would have a word with the vet maybe it dosent suit her, let us know how you get on


----------



## shortbackandsides

why not use a different worm and flea treatment if you are worried.


----------



## Maisey1998

I gave my cat Advocate (the smaller dose for her size) and she suffered an adverse reaction to this medication, my vet is in the process of completing the relevant form and advising the manufacturer. The morning after applying the solution behind her neck I found Maisey crawling down the garden with her head drooped and unable to walk and unable to hold her head up, it was so frightening to watch, she slumped on the ground and I thought she was going to die. I rushed her to the vets where they kept her in for the rest of the day for observation and carried out neurological examination which turned out to be ok and blood tests which were ok too. I had only taken her to the vets the night before for the Advocate and they were pretty shocked at how ill she was the following morning. She couldnt co-ordinate herself at all, a very horrible side effect and I will never ever ever use this on my cat again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Just looked up whats actually in Advocate it contains Moxidectin and Imidacloprid
they are the active chemicals. Moxidectin should not be used on certain breeds mainly collie and collie type breeds including Old English Sheepdogs.

Side effects do include those which has been mentioned on the OPs post
4.6 Adverse reactions (frequency and seriousness)
Use of the product may result in transient pruritus in dogs. On rare occasions greasy hair, erythema
and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare
cases, cause local hypersensitivity reactions. If the animal licks the application site after treatment,
transient neurological signs may be observed infrequently (see section 4.10).
The product tastes bitter. Salivation may occasionally occur if the animal licks the application site
immediately after treatment. This is not a sign of intoxication and disappears within some minutes
without treatment. Correct application will minimise licking of the application sites.
The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient
behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.

For full details see Link:- http://www.myvetmeds.co.uk/assets/documents/30200010.pdf


----------



## Maisey1998

I will add that her potassium levels were just on low/normal, the vet gave a potassium supplement and she perked up within a short time and thankfully gained the ability to walk and hold her head up again. She is a healthy cat normally and this wasnt just a coincendence, they firmly believe Advocate was responsible. It is a rare side effect but thought I would mention.


----------



## Malmum

Someone said exactly this in the vets the other day. Her dog had not had a retaction before but went crazy for 5 HOURS after application. I said I'd have washed the bloody stuff off pronto in case of severe allergic reaction, even 
anaphylactic shock!

I wouldn't touch that stuff with a barge pole and mine have garlic in a meal every other day - never ever had fleas, mind you I don't have carpets or a cat so that helps too. The lady at the vets was told to contact the makers and note the batch number in case it was faulty. Poor dog she must have been extremely uncomfortable and I'd have been worried sick!

Dogs don't need loading up with chemicals every month when there are natural remedies to use.


----------



## Smiffys mum

Smiffy is on advocate every month as I don't know of any other way to tackle the problem of heart/lung worm, and the vet says that this is the only treatment on the market that will do this. I have a large garden which is always full of snails etc and we do get foxes come through the garden at night. All of these are supposed to be carriers.

If anyone has any suggestions to an alternative treatment, then this would be great. Other than that, Smiffy has had no reactions to it.


----------



## welshdoglover

what are those natural things called that us dog owners can use against slugs?
nametodes? has anyone used these instead and are they effective?

I read somewhere else, perhaps another forum, about another pet owner whose animal suffered an extremely itchy reaction to Advocate.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

welshdoglover said:


> what are those natural things called that us dog owners can use against slugs?
> nametodes? has anyone used these instead and are they effective?
> 
> I read somewhere else, perhaps another forum, about another pet owner whose animal suffered an extremely itchy reaction to Advocate.


Do you mean Nosodes? Ive heard of Nosodes as an alternative to conventional vaccinations, but not as a treatment/prevention from lung worm which is passed by slugs and snails if thats what you mean? Although obviously someone may know different.

As regards to natural way of catching and killing slugs and snails, my nan used to sprinkle salt on them which does kill themm they disolve almost, and beer traps yoghurt pots or similar buried in the ground filled with beer, that attracts them and they fall in and drown. Obviously you would need to do it last thing at night after the dogs peed, and retrieve them fist thing in the morning before you let the dogs out, as they may try to drink and lick at it and that would defeat the object.


----------



## absycats

theres also a problem with collies and their crosses which can have reactions to it and extra care should be taken my rotty x is fine on it but cassie my sprollie reacts to it it gives her colitus and shes lethargic 4 a few days so i wont use it now at all


----------



## Claregmf

Yes my 9 month old puppy exhibited the same reaction, he's 12 months now and I don't know whether to continue using it as he's had the same reaction each time. However the last time I used it, I put it on just before I took him out for his walk, by the time we got back he was fine!


----------



## Sarahnya

Chezza79 said:


> Hi,
> just wondered if anyones dog has had a strange reaction to Advocate flea/worming spot on?
> 
> Mia our 7 month Cocker Spaniel has been on it for the last 4 months, last month when she was given the treatment she bacame very erratic trying to rub her body against the wall (this was about 1 hour after application) and she wouldnt settle. Now my boyfriend gave her the monthly application again and she is going nuts (still awake at 03:30am) and is running around like a lunatic!!!
> 
> She did not react to it before and now the past two months she turns into a crazy dog running around because it is obviously annoying her. She has not had a skin reaction or any other symtoms apart from the erratic behaviour and wondered if anybody elses dog has had the same reaction?strange behaviour?


My dog had her lips and eyelids swell up after using this once, I never used it again on her after. My other dogs don't appear to have a problem with it though.


----------



## Chihuahua1

Same for me!! My Chihuahua was fine on Advocat for 3 applications. Then I stopped for a while and gave hm another dose as requested by Blue Cross Hospital....My Chihuahua went nuts! running around in circles immediately after the application, I was so worried I called the Blue Cross who brushed it off and told me that my Chihuahua knows how to manipulate my feelings for attention!!!!!
I thought maybe I was imagining things, I applied it again after another three months of no applications and guess what? It happened again only this time he his personality changed, non responsive, his eyes bulged and his pupils were jet black (usually green for Chihuahuas).

24 hours later my dog is still not himself but Blue Cross cant do nothing...
I will NEVER use it on my dog again! 
GARLIC from now on....


Be warned, Advocat can seriously harm your pet...:frown2:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Chihuahua1 said:


> Same for me!! My Chihuahua was fine on Advocat for 3 applications. Then I stopped for a while and gave hm another dose as requested by Blue Cross Hospital....My Chihuahua went nuts! running around in circles immediately after the application, I was so worried I called the Blue Cross who brushed it off and told me that my Chihuahua knows how to manipulate my feelings for attention!!!!!
> I thought maybe I was imagining things, I applied it again after another three months of no applications and guess what? It happened again only this time he his personality changed, non responsive, his eyes bulged and his pupils were jet black (usually green for Chihuahuas).
> 
> 24 hours later my dog is still not himself but Blue Cross cant do nothing...
> I will NEVER use it on my dog again!
> GARLIC from now on....


Always check products for something called Amitraz too, Its in aludex wash, promeris and in some flea collars it can be toxic to chis and I believe too to other toy breeds like Pomeranians.


----------



## Malmum

Smiffys mum said:


> Smiffy is on advocate every month as I don't know of any other way to tackle the problem of heart/lung worm, and the vet says that this is the only treatment on the market that will do this. I have a large garden which is always full of snails etc and we do get foxes come through the garden at night. All of these are supposed to be carriers.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions to an alternative treatment, then this would be great. Other than that, Smiffy has had no reactions to it.


Try sending samples for a worm count. My dogs (oldest two are nine) have never been treated for lung worm because I only use Drontal which doesn't over those and heart worms. I won't use Advocate, I feel its far too chemically strong but have read symptoms of lung worm and am aware what to look for. Anyhow dogs never treated and this year, thanks to a link from Ruffers, I had worm counts run - all came back negative for any worms, including lung worm even though I get lots of slugs/snails in the garden. Just don't leave bowls, toys, bones or chews out for them to crawl on.

I think lung worm is rarer than vets would have you believe and nothing they like more than selling us products, regardless of how the chemicals may affect our dogs in the long term. To cover them in strong chemicals every four weeks is absurd IMO especially if its not even needed.

Having a worm count will tell you whether you need to dose or not. 
Worm Count | Wormcount.com


----------



## Milliepoochie

Smiffys mum said:


> Smiffy is on advocate every month as I don't know of any other way to tackle the problem of heart/lung worm, and the vet says that this is the only treatment on the market that will do this. I have a large garden which is always full of snails etc and we do get foxes come through the garden at night. All of these are supposed to be carriers.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions to an alternative treatment, then this would be great. Other than that, Smiffy has had no reactions to it.


I recently purchased a kit from this company - I need to organise sending it off lol 
http://www.wormcount.com/order-now/

I think others on here have used it.

Personally I prefer not to flea / worm my dog reguarly. She is now 4 years old and I cant remember when she was last fleaed - Prol 2 years ago 

In fact I have some Frontline in the house but its now out of date as it was never needed


----------



## Milliepoochie

Malmum said:


> Try sending samples for a worm count. My dogs (oldest two are nine) have never been treated for lung worm because I only use Drontal which doesn't over those and heart worms. I won't use Advocate, I feel its far too chemically strong but have read symptoms of lung worm and am aware what to look for. Anyhow dogs never treated and this year, thanks to a link from Ruffers, I had worm counts run - all came back negative for any worms, including lung worm even though I get lots of slugs/snails in the garden. Just don't leave bowls, toys, bones or chews out for them to crawl on.
> 
> I think lung worm is rarer than vets would have you believe and nothing they like more than selling us products, regardless of how the chemicals may affect our dogs in the long term. To cover them in strong chemicals every four weeks is absurd IMO especially if its not even needed.
> 
> Having a worm count will tell you whether you need to dose or not.
> Worm Count | Wormcount.com


Lol Didnt see your post


----------



## Gemmaa

welshdoglover said:


> what are those natural things called that us dog owners can use against slugs?
> nametodes? has anyone used these instead and are they effective?
> 
> I read somewhere else, perhaps another forum, about another pet owner whose animal suffered an extremely itchy reaction to Advocate.


Nemotodes, I put some down last week and yesterday put in plants that slugs seem to have a liking for, along with some lettuce. This morning.....no slug damage! No slime trails, the lettuce is still there, the plants are fine!


----------



## Typewriter

Today I have put advocate on my 2 dogs one is fine and the other is very restless and I did notice when I used it before how agitated she had become but I put it down to using it on her late at night. 

She has been racing up and down and rolling over in the garden, jumping all over the furniture. If other pets are experiencing the same then there must be something in the stuff that does not agree with all dogs. These are not the same batch as I bought a new box from the vets this morning. My dogs have been on it for 5 months. The reason I am using it as the little dog loves the snails and slugs and I am so worried about her getting lung worm. Is there an alternative you can use to this? I think I will ring the vet to see if there is an alternative to advocate in the morning if she has not calmed down. I have 2 cats but they are on frontline.


----------



## Terry Delgado

I refuse to use Advocate as it made my dog itchy and came up in hotspots. I switched over to Stronghold which is milder, but still kills the fleas and roundworms. Johnsons Flea Tablets are good also, starts killing fleas in 15 minutes and all fleas in 24 hrs.


----------



## Malmum

I use Drontal tablets but that's as far chemically as I will go, I def wouldn't use advocate or anything that spreads all over my dogs skin in hours also penetrating to internal organs. I prefer to worm count and cross the lung worm bridge if I come to it, which so far I haven't despite having loads of slugs and snails in the garden.


----------



## moggiemum

welshdoglover said:


> what are those natural things called that us dog owners can use against slugs?
> nametodes? has anyone used these instead and are they effective?
> 
> I read somewhere else, perhaps another forum, about another pet owner whose animal suffered an extremely itchy reaction to Advocate.


beer traps for killing sluggs, pop bottle dug into ground , fill up with beer, happy sluggs


----------



## Hanlou

If you have a small dog Panacur paste does treat lungworms. 

Teddy has been known to eat slugs so have just got Panacur paste and Advantage for fleas for him. 

SCI cases have occurred in our area so I will be treating them as a preventative this month. 

I don't treat anywhere near as frequently as is generally advised though. I use Drontal plus Advantage for Whisper.


----------



## Dids

Hi,
I'm new on here today I have a 6 month old Jack Russell, I took him to the vets this morning to ask if they could administer the Advocate flea treatment to show me exactly how to apply it as he has had a horrible reaction to it each time I've done it. The vet dotted it around various areas but as soon as we put him down on the floor he was in obvious discomfort, rubbing his head along the floor. He has slept all day, won't eat or drink and looks really sad. The vet said sometimes dogs do react to Advocate and if the symptoms lasted longer than half a day (which they have) she will change him to an alternative product.:sad::sad:


----------



## GoldenShadow

A normal Panacur dose is not a preventative for lungworm. Panacur can treat lungworm but usually this is an increased dose prescribed as opposed to a normal worming dose. Just in case anyone thinks their dog is 100% protected by Panacur. 

Advocate is still not a preventative, but if your dog has lungworm one dose of Advocate will get rid of it, the treatment dose is the same amount as the regular dose, unlike Panacur.

I have heard of too many adverse reactions to Advocate and do not like spot on flea or wormers at all.

Please bear in mind the jury is still out as to how easily contractable lungworm is, ie. some say it can pass from slug trails ie. if dogs eat grass they are at risk, but many other professionals dispute this entirely.


----------



## shinra

the exact thing happened just recently with my friends chihuahua and I've had my own chihuahua react to it in this way as well along w/ him seemingly losing his bladder control.
It is hideously strong and imo should only be used to for severe infestations!


----------



## AxelBottenberg

My cats go lethargic and my dog goes totally mad. The effects last for half a day, but I have no fleas in my house.....


----------



## sile breathnach

Chezza79 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Anybody heard of any strange side effects with Advocate?


I'm on this to see if I'm imagining the reaction. My dog goes nuts itching and continually liking. After reading some of these comments I'm convinced it is the advocate at fault. I'm puzzled though that some people give their dogs garlic, I thought garlic & onions are on the list of foods not to give dogs?


----------



## WillowT

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just looked up whats actually in Advocate it contains Moxidectin and Imidacloprid
> they are the active chemicals. Moxidectin should not be used on certain breeds mainly collie and collie type breeds including Old English Sheepdogs.
> 
> Side effects do include those which has been mentioned on the OPs post
> 4.6 Adverse reactions (frequency and seriousness)
> Use of the product may result in transient pruritus in dogs. On rare occasions greasy hair, erythema
> and vomiting can occur. These signs disappear without further treatment. The product may, in rare
> cases, cause local hypersensitivity reactions. If the animal licks the application site after treatment,
> transient neurological signs may be observed infrequently (see section 4.10).
> The product tastes bitter. Salivation may occasionally occur if the animal licks the application site
> immediately after treatment. This is not a sign of intoxication and disappears within some minutes
> without treatment. Correct application will minimise licking of the application sites.
> The product may in very rare cases cause at the application site a sensation resulting in transient
> behavioural changes such as lethargy, agitation, and inappetence.
> 
> For full details see Link:- http://www.myvetmeds.co.uk/assets/documents/30200010.pdf


interesting. willow is lab x collie and the vet gives us advocate. what problems dies it cause in collies?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

WillowT said:


> interesting. willow is lab x collie and the vet gives us advocate. what problems dies it cause in collies?


Collies and certain other herding breeds can have a genetic condition called an MDR1 Gene mutation. This means that they cant pump out certain drugs through the brain blood barrier. It then causes toxicity and neurological problems, seizure like symptoms really to various degrees, it can though be fatal in these dogs. There are quite a few drugs, some you cant use at all, some you can use in strict doses but only medical supervision.
The drugs are listed on the link below.

http://www.laboklin.co.uk/laboklin/showGeneticTest.jsp?testID=8032


----------



## WillowT

Sled dog hotel said:


> Collies and certain other herding breeds can have a genetic condition called an MDR1 Gene mutation. This means that they cant pump out certain drugs through the brain blood barrier. It then causes toxicity and neurological problems, seizure like symptoms really to various degrees, it can though be fatal in these dogs. There are quite a few drugs, some you cant use at all, some you can use in strict doses but only medical supervision.
> The drugs are listed on the link below.
> 
> http://www.laboklin.co.uk/laboklin/showGeneticTest.jsp?testID=8032


Thank you for this. I did mention it to the nurse today as willow had her 2 nd post op spay visit. The nurse said she hadn't heard of it and that advocate was a very safe drug. However, this isn't the first time I have heard about this issue with the advocate.maybe her competence isn't up to date.


----------



## CheddarS

My boy was brought up on this and his reaction became more extreme until the last time I used it he kept away from me for over 24 hours...never again. I felt cruel. Anyway he now has drontal and bravecto, a much happier weimie!


----------



## Pinky Parkes

I'm so glad I decided to Google search this tonight. I thought it was just our dog who didn't like it.

Our 15 month old Collie as a pup was initially ok with advocate and then around April this year started acting nuts after his application of advocate, running round the house, rolling on the floor and making funny noises. It only lasts about 15 minutes and I just presumed he didn't like it.
Over the last 3 applications we have had an absolute nightmare trying to get it on him. He's shown us his teeth, snapped at us, runs around house and just generally does whatever he can to get out of having it. It's like he becomes possessed because he hates it that much. I've just said to my husband it's not right this were going to have to get a muzzle for him for putting it on in future because I don't want him to hurt himself or us trying to get the advocate on him. 

I have never even heard or been told of Collies not being advised to have advocate and now I feel so guilty I have pursued him having it for the last few months 

I won't be giving it to him anymore now I am aware if the issues around Collies having it but am really concerned about the lungworm that it works to defend. Is there anything else out there for that?


----------



## Amelia66

if you go to your vets they can advise as to what treatments they have available for you. 

you need to mention to them you want to avoid anything in the Ivermectin family because of the MDR1 gene


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I use moxidectin on collies all the time. It's certainly not a drug that 'shouldn't' be used on them, just one that needs to be used with care in some dogs.

Not all collies are sensitive, only the individuals who carry the gene. The vast majority are rough/smooth collies as opposed to border collies.

The MDR gene codes for a mutation in the blood brain barrier which lead to accumulation of the medication in the brain and neurological signs: seizures, stumbling, blindness, coma etc. It doesn't cause skin reactions, tummy upsets or anything like that. Collies (or any dog) that have these types of reaction to Advocate probably shouldn't have it again, but it's not a sign that they carry the gene or that the medication was toxic to them specifically.

The main route of toxicity is via ingestion, not skin absorption. So applying it as indicated on the skin is much less of a risk than letting a dog lick it off themselves or another dog (this applies to all dogs, not just collies - I've seen a spaniel go wobbly for a day after consuming Advocate).

Bayer have tested moxidectin extensively. They tested it on collies whom they knew were sensitive (they all had the MDR gene). They gave these dogs a five times overdose. They were fine. They gave 'normal' dogs a ten times overdose. They were fine.

Less than half of one dose given by mouth, however, caused a reaction in the sensitive dogs. This again highlights the importance of preventing licking after application.

Milbemax is also licensed for the treatment of lungworm, but it contains milbemycin oxime: another relative of ivermectin. Again, I use it in collies frequently but extra care with dosage is required.

Obviously if you're uncomfortable choosing these treatments, or you know your dog is sensitive, then that's fine. But I worry about scaremongering on the internet and people scaring themselves silly or feeling guilty for treating their dogs with these medications which have been proven safe in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## El Cid

Shoshannah said:


> Not all collies are sensitive, only the individuals who carry the gene. The vast majority are rough/smooth collies as opposed to border collies.


I used Prinovox(contains moxidectin) for fleas, mites and worms, on my border collie; no ill effects that I noticed.


----------



## Pinky Parkes

If you saw the reaction for yourself I am pretty sure you would feel guilty also. I'm not going to apologise for that as it is upsetting and I have persevered with something that is dangerous to dogs who happen to have the MDR1 gene defect. I wasn't aware of this at all prior to investigating last night. I looked at many pages last night on the Internet and Al said exactly the same thing. That information has come from somewhere.

A border collie website I viewed yesterday advised that no Collies should risk being given moxidectine unless they have been tested for the MDR1 gene defect. Someone posted a link to a chemical website that states moxidectine as a Class A drug that should never be used on the dog breeds listed.

I have raised my concerns with my local veterinary practice today who were more than helpful and contactEd the manufacturer Bayan?? with my concerns. I'm not happy with the response I have been given, however efficient they have been with my query today, in that they believe it to be behavioural.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Pinky Parkes said:


> If you saw the reaction for yourself I am pretty sure you would feel guilty also. I'm not going to apologise for that as it is upsetting and I have persevered with something that is dangerous to dogs who happen to have the MDR1 gene defect. I wasn't aware of this at all prior to investigating last night. I looked at many pages last night on the Internet and Al said exactly the same thing. That information has come from somewhere.
> 
> A border collie website I viewed yesterday advised that no Collies should risk being given moxidectine unless they have been tested for the MDR1 gene defect. Someone posted a link to a chemical website that states moxidectine as a Class A drug that should never be used on the dog breeds listed.
> 
> I have raised my concerns with my local veterinary practice today who were more than helpful and contactEd the manufacturer Bayan?? with my concerns. I'm not happy with the response I have been given, however efficient they have been with my query today, in that they believe it to be behavioural.


There is absolutely no need to apologise for feeling guilty; I just don't think that you should. It's not your fault your dog had a reaction! Please don't beat yourself up over it.

The trouble with the internet is that there is a lot of false or incomplete information on it. It's a fantastic resource, but I believe it scares a lot of people unnecessarily. I do not know the websites in question so cannot comment specifically on them, but most I have seen base an awful lot of their content on anecdotal evidence.

Anecdotal evidence is plentiful, often emotive and unfortunately the least reliable type of evidence in scientific terms. Sometimes it's all we have, and I'm not saying we should ignore it, but I would always look for peer-reviewed published evidence as well.

Put 'moxidectin collie' into Google Scholar (which searches scientific literature) and the first two results you get are two published studies that found that ivermectin-sensitive collies had no reaction to very large overdoses of moxidectin.

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/ajvr.2000.61.482

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304401704001190

Based on the evidence in these studies and others like them, I do not personally consider that moxidectin should never be given to collies. I have seen scores, if not more, of collies treated with moxidectin and milbemycin. I have yet to see an adverse reaction of a neurological or behavioural nature in these breeds. On the other hand, I've seen numerous dogs with lungworm and a few die. Obviously this is anecdotal evidence, the weakest kind of scientific evidence!

It's all about risks vs benefits.

And I certainly wouldn't suggest using these medications on dogs known to carry the MDR1 gene. I would advise against this completely and I agree that moxidectin is to be avoided in these dogs (even though it had technically been proven safe to do so in the studies above). Not worth the risk.

Nor would I suggest anyone uses it unless they are completely comfortable doing so.

I'm glad your veterinary practice was helpful and that you received a prompt response from Bayer, although it wasn't what you expected to hear. I certainly think you're right not to use it again on your dog. You can perform a DNA test to see if he carries the gene if you like. You can request this via your vet, or you can take cheek swabs yourself and send them to the lab directly. You can order the swab kit from Laboklin.
http://www.laboklin.co.uk/laboklin/showGeneticTest.jsp?testID=8032

It would be unusual though, if he were positive, to be fine with the Advocate at first then suddenly show a reaction, unless he managed to ingest some this time.

Unfortunately I'm not aware of any lungworm treatments that do not fall into the category of medications to be avoided in MDR1 dogs, except for Panacur (fenbendazole). Trouble is, it's not licensed for _A. vasorum_, the lungworm we worry about, and when treating dogs with known infection we have to use quite long and frequent courses. It's not something you can reliably give a monthly dose of and know you're protected.

If lungworm is a concern for your dog, you can take measures to reduce his access to snails and slugs. Careful with metaldehyde pellets as these are extremely toxic to dogs; there are pet-safe slug baits out there.

I hope your dog is okay x


----------

